

Simple Metaprogramming logger with graph generation - bdfh42
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/
permalink here http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2008/03/simple-metaprogramming-logger-with.html
sorry, although you will see some more good stuff at the main link
======
anirbas
Don't know if it's possible for anyone to edit posted links, but this is the
correct link for this article:
[http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2008/03/simple-
metaprogramm...](http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2008/03/simple-
metaprogramming-logger-with.html)

